# sebastian



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Went to Sebestian inlet yesterday. First time in that area and I had an awesome time. Saw a few 35-40 inch reds, what a site, and plenty of other fish. I ended up with one 18in. red, and one 27 in. trout. The trout I caught, as I was reeling him in another trout about the same size came up and stole the exude out of the other ones mouth. It was exciting. My buddy only ended up with a flounder and two dead batteries on his boat, so we got some old guy under a bridge to jump the boat and thank god he was there, we were about 4 miles from the ramp. What a day, also had a few nice hook ups that got away. All in all it was an awesome first time trip to the area. I cant wait to go again. 

FISH ON!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sebastian is truely one of the words greatest fisheries. Great report.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I heard when the water hits 72 degrees the tarpon roll and roll and roll and roll....i cant wait to get back in that river again. I want to travel up the river next time to find some secret spots.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report. One thing that I found interesting is that Sebastian Inlet area is a man made fishery. 100 years ago it was a land locked waterway. It had limited life inshore and it wasn't until the inlet was created that it turned into the place that we love to fish. This is an important point for those who care about managing our fishing resources as it is one example where a man made change to the environment had a positive impact. 

http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/History.cfm

_The Inlet

In 1872, Captain David P. Gibson promoted a movement to dig an inlet across a quarter mile strip of barrier island near present day Sebastian Inlet. The next attempt to dig an inlet was in 1881 by Thomas New. New’s Cut was listed on the United States geological map of 1880. It was not until 1895 that water flowed for the first time between the Atlantic Ocean and the Indian River Lagoon at Gibson’s Cut. This was a spot where the ocean frequently washed over the dunes. The inlet was quickly closed the same year by a storm and shifting sands.

Twenty-three years later in 1918, Roy D. Couch spearheaded a project using his own dredge to cut an inlet through the sandy banks and build a jetty to project the opening. This was the first time a dredge was used to cut through the barrier island. The cut was completed but a storm wrecked the project. The next attempt to open an inlet was in 1919 organized by commercial fishermen that wanted quick access to the ocean. Working with the Florida Legislature the Sebastian Inlet Tax District was created to build and maintain a permanent inlet. Roy Couch was elected as chairman and served at this post for 32 years.

In 1924, using funds from a $100,000.00 bond issue, the Sebastian Inlet Tax District re-cut the Sebastian Inlet 100 feet wide and 6 feet deep. A 400-foot long rock jetty was constructed to protect the new Sebastian Inlet. Between 1924 and 1941 the Sebastian Inlet was opened and closed as sand washed in from the ocean and men re-dug the narrow cut. In 1941, due to fear of German attack and wartime (WWII) lack of maintenance, a sandbar formed and closed the inlet. In 1947, after World War II was over, Sebastian Inlet was moved a little south and reopened to a width of 100 feet and a depth of 8 feet. In just a few months a storm closed the inlet again. On October 28, 1948, the inlet was reopened and has remained open ever since. The jetties were also strengthened and capped with concrete. In 1952, the north jetty was extended 300 feet. In 1955, the north jetty was extended another 250 feet. The south jetty was extended 175 feet._


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

thats interesting tom. they had a big barg back in part of the river with a big machine on it that is I guess sucking sludge and taking form the river all the way out to the inlet. some 2 year project to clean the river? not exactly sure what it is. the other guy didnt seem to know much either. anyway, that was educational.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It was most likely for dredging the channel. This goes on frequently at a lot of inlets. I use to live near one inlet that had a dredge in it on an almost permanent basis.


----------

